# Arborist Tree Climber Training



## greggwag (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to find information on Arborist/Tree Climber training programs. I live in New York City and would prefer something nearby, but would travel for the right program.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## highasatree (Mar 7, 2008)

Sir Sandford Fleming College and Humber College in Ontario both have Urban Arboriculture programs that teach the students how to climb safely and how to use the right equipment. I believe its only one semester in duration. If you google Urban Arboriculture you might find what your looking for.


----------



## SWAMPY036 (Mar 7, 2008)

Arbormaster.com


----------



## underwor (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a little far to travel for training, but if you would like any other related courses, I have them available online.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Mar 7, 2008)

ACRTinc Akron OH.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 7, 2008)

Rutgers university has some cool climbing/ rigging/ hazard tree id classes. they are in NJ not too far from you. I'm gonna try one next time they come up.


----------



## Dadatwins (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome. Check out this site, I worked for Joe a life time ago when he was with NYC parks and recreation.

http://www.treesny.com/index.html


----------



## Jimmychips (Mar 14, 2008)

arbormaster.com


----------



## lync (Mar 15, 2008)

*Intro to tree climbing*

The New York Botanical Garden located in the Bronx is giving a tree climbing course on 3 consecutive Saturday afternoons this June 7,14,21. Go to the web site, give them a call they can send you a catalog of all the courses offered. You'll get the basics and all equipment is included for the classes. I think it's about $300 dollars. Its within walking distance of the 1/9 train. The course is given by the climbing crew that maintains the trees for the NYBG. I took the course 12 years ago, now I'll be teaching it.
Corey


----------

